# windows Installationsstick unter Mac OS X erstellen



## Eulenspiegel (13. Juni 2015)

Wie bzw. mit welchem  Programm tool etc. kan man eine windows 7 auf eien USB Stick spielen unter Mac OS X ?


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Juni 2015)

Wieso möchtest du es auf einem USB Stick spielen?

Mach es doch mit BootCamp. Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (13. Juni 2015)

haben wir schon probiert, die option dafür wird nicht angezeigt


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Juni 2015)

Was meinst du die Option wird dafür nicht angezeigt?


----------



## Eulenspiegel (13. Juni 2015)

Ich habe im Internet auch schon das mit dem boot camp gefunden, dort war eine option zu sehen: Boot Stick für windows 7 erstellen oder so ähnlich, die ist bei uns nicht da gewesen


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Juni 2015)

Welche Mac Version hast du? 
Mac mit mindestens Mac OS X 10.6.8 Snow Leopard?


----------



## Eulenspiegel (13. Juni 2015)

Yosemite 10.10.1


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Juni 2015)

Schau mal hier: 
OS X 10.10 Yosemite: bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellen | ZDNet.de


----------



## Eulenspiegel (13. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub du hast das falsch verstanden, ich suche nahc einer Methode um eine Windows iso unter Mac IS auf einen USB Stick zu bringen


----------



## Hatuja (10. Juli 2015)

Ggf. klappt es mit dem Festplattendienstprogramm. Usb-Stick auswählen -> "Wiederherstellen". Als Quelle das ISO hineinziehen und als als Zielmedium den USB Stick.


----------



## Atothedrian (18. Juli 2015)

Das geht trotzdem über Boot Camp. Wenn man das erstmal auf weiter drückt sollte die Auswahl wie auf dem Bild auftauchen.


----------

